# How do I get a HAP ID before a CO is allocated now you cant use TRN



## kaiser02 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi all I am new to this forum so hope you can help. Does anyone know how to get the HAP ID number to do the medical before a Case Officer has been allocated. Agent has messed up cos I was going to do front-loaded medical through the declaration process before the visa was lodged but they lodged this morning despite my telling them this is what I was going to do so now can't get the HAP this way. The agent is not particularly good - didnt even know there was a new medical process and kept insisting I could book with a TRN and go along with the manual forms!! Anyone got their HAP ID after lodgement but before CO? Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kaiser02,

when we lodged our 189 visa application last year, we could not download the eHealth forms due to a problem with the eVisa system at the time. We just went and downloaded the old paper 160 and 26 forms and *scribbled our TRN on the first page* of each form - there is no dedicated field for it. We did not know our HAP ID either but it was fine. Our panel doctor sent the forms to Global Health in Sydney and after two months the results showed up in the eVisa system. Unfortunately it takes some time for them to process the paper forms, so I would not recommend it. 

If you lodged a 189/190/489 application, you (or the agent) can download the newer (partially pre-filled) eMedical forms by clicking on the "Arrange your medicals" link and looking for a tiny "manual" processing link on one of the pages. But once again, manual processing will take longer, even if everything is fine with your medicals. 

Ideally, you'd go for eHealth/eMedical processing - it's so much faster, the results pop up in the eVisa system within a couple of days. I think that UK applicants need their HAP ID to go through electronic health processing. Since you cannot get your HAP ID via My Health Declarations now that the visa has been lodged it would probably best to wait for the CO assignment. To quote: 



> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service [My Health Declarations]. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.


If you can expect to get your CO within 2-3 months it would probably not make much difference whether you go for paper based medicals or wait for the CO to be able to submit the results electronically. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

kaiser02 said:


> Hi all I am new to this forum so hope you can help. Does anyone know how to get the HAP ID number to do the medical before a Case Officer has been allocated. Agent has messed up cos I was going to do front-loaded medical through the declaration process before the visa was lodged but they lodged this morning despite my telling them this is what I was going to do so now can't get the HAP this way. The agent is not particularly good - didnt even know there was a new medical process and kept insisting I could book with a TRN and go along with the manual forms!! Anyone got their HAP ID after lodgement but before CO? Any ideas? Thanks


What is fron loaded medical through declaration process???

and how come you were planning to do medicals before applying for VISA????

sorry am also in the process of applying visa next week so asked you


----------



## kaiser02 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I wanted to front load the medicals as I am likely to get referred and this in itself takes 2 - 3 months to process so by the time I got a case officer the results would either/or almost be done. I'm so annoyed with the Agent as I emailed him on the Friday but he just went ahead and lodged today regardless. I have had a look on the immi site as well and it does say, "If you are booking an appointment with MHS, you must provide your HAP ID, HRI or TRN. This number will be:
• shown on the health examinations referral letter that you can download when lodging an online visa application. So it looks like the agent could have done this on lodgement but obviously hasnt. Ive also read on another forum that there is a link somewhere on the online visa account where you can download the referral letter. MHS has also said you can phone immi to get the HAP ID if you have lodged so Ive told agent to try this tomorrow. Apart from that he is ignoring the 2 emails I sent him about the links!! Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## kaiser02 (Oct 7, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> What is fron loaded medical through declaration process???
> 
> and how come you were planning to do medicals before applying for VISA????
> 
> sorry am also in the process of applying visa next week so asked you


Hi. Front-loading is getting the medicals done before you lodge the visa and you can do this by going onto the immigration site and "My Health Declarations". You set up a visa account that generates a TRN and then get directed to the Health Area to complete the form which will then generate the HAP ID number and referral letter you need to book your medical. If they get referred (and an awful lot do) then you have saved yourself about 2-3 months in processing time whilst you wait for a Case Officer.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

kaiser02 said:


> Hi. Front-loading is getting the medicals done before you lodge the visa and you can do this by going onto the immigration site and "My Health Declarations". You set up a visa account that generates a TRN and then get directed to the Health Area to complete the form which will then generate the HAP ID number and referral letter you need to book your medical. If they get referred (and an awful lot do) then you have saved yourself about 2-3 months in processing time whilst you wait for a Case Officer.


so by saying before lodging visa you mean that we can do our medicals after we receive EOI invitation and before applying visa???


----------



## kaiser02 (Oct 7, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> so by saying before lodging visa you mean that we can do our medicals after we receive EOI invitation and before applying visa???


Yes. That's the best way - it saves some time if they are referred.


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

when you pay the visa fees and register for evisa portal, a link will appear for medical ... click on that link you wil get the HAP id... this is how u can go for medical before CO allocation


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

Dear All,

I lodged my application for 189 on 9 Oct. I am primary applicant and my wife is secondary applicant.

After lodgment I saw "Organize your medical" link for me but Not for my wife.

This is what mentioned there: 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken."

This might be because of one question where system asks whether applicant has taken any visa medical in last 12 months. My wife has undertaken medical for 457 visa, so I selected yes. 

Is there anyway I can get HAP ID ? Is medical possible by mentioning TRN? 

Thanks


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

*Visa Application Account Created - Not Yet Lodged - Still Possible to Do Health Decl?*

Hi everyone,

I have been nominated by New South Wales, got my TRN and went to the DIAC visa application page. I entered my details, created an account, *but I haven't paid and haven't lodged the application yet*. I've only filled out most of it already.

Now I'd like to start the My Health Declaration process. I started filling out the first few pages and noticed that you get a TRN for that process. Can I still fill this online declaration out? Is it a problem that I have two different TRNs, one for the nomination and one for the healt declaration, or is this a normal process?

I think that filling out the My Health Declaration online will give me a HAP ID once I've submitted it. Then I'd take the Referral Letter to the doctor. 

I am unsure about the two differen TRNs. Where in the online *Visa* application do I have to provide the Medical TRN/HAP ID?

Thanks in advance for helping me out of the land of confusion. 
firedragon


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Cant you file your visa application and then book your medicals using the TRN reference number?


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Cant you file your visa application and then book your medicals using the TRN reference number?


I could, but I've read on the Internet (both in blog articles and on the DIAC website) that using My Health Declarations is recommended to speed up the process.


----------



## goto2014 (Jul 21, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my application for 189 on 9 Oct. I am primary applicant and my wife is secondary applicant.
> 
> ...


Hi Goin2OZ,

I am in same situation like you. I have submitted my application yesterday and i can see only the organize ur medical enabled for my spouse and not for me and my kid as we underwent medicals within a year for extension of 457.


If the experts in this forum can suggest something, it will be very helpful.

Thanks.
goto2014


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

I underwent my Medical Check up by providing the HAP id given by my agent.
How do i access my report to check if uploaded or not or is there a problem in my health?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi svshinde83,

there is no way for you to see the result in the eVisa system - only the CO has access. The *organize your health examinations" link will also stay active until the CO starts working on your application and updates it. If you are concerned about the result, you can call the clinic/radiologist. They are allowed to share the results with you. Apart from that, you can only wait. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## linyu (Nov 13, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my application for 189 on 9 Oct. I am primary applicant and my wife is secondary applicant.
> 
> ...


Did you get your HAP ID? My problem is almost the same to you, my wife did a medical for 457 visa last year, and did not expire when we lodge the application. Thus, only me can get the HAP ID through the "organize your medical exam" link from the online system. The DIAC told us my wife need to do a mdeical exam, but can not find the HAP ID for us. 
Can you please share your experience to get the HAP ID to me? Cheers:drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

linyu said:


> Did you get your HAP ID? My problem is almost the same to you, my wife did a medical for 457 visa last year, and did not expire when we lodge the application. Thus, only me can get the HAP ID through the "organize your medical exam" link from the online system. The DIAC told us my wife need to do a mdeical exam, but can not find the HAP ID for us.
> Can you please share your experience to get the HAP ID to me? Cheers:drama::drama::drama::drama:


Hi,

I am still waiting for HAP ID. I spoke to DIAC/health-strategies they advised to wait till CO is assigned. I checked with Medibank they do not accept TRN and require HAP ID for medicals.

I could not find any other way. Still waiting.


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still waiting for HAP ID. I spoke to DIAC/health-strategies they advised to wait till CO is assigned. I checked with Medibank they do not accept TRN and require HAP ID for medicals.
> 
> I could not find any other way. Still waiting.


Goin2Oz, linyu did you have any progress on your case reg medical link being inactive for spouse? could you pls share you exp here?


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

tracekd said:


> Goin2Oz, linyu did you have any progress on your case reg medical link being inactive for spouse? could you pls share you exp here?


Nope... Still waiting


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All, i am @ a stage where i have vetassess + ve report + IELTS score, neither i have lodged my application for visa, no invite also.

My question is can i give medicals now? 

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

You can get your medical examinations done prior to lodging your visa application. The results are valid for a year.
Visit My Health Declarations
Quote the TRN for the medical exam when lodging your visa application.

I did the same - went through smoothly - no questions asked.


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

At present rule is it possble to complete meds before co assign? In immi waib there mentioned we provide u a hap.id and request that u undergo health examinations.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

MKIRESL said:


> At present rule is it possble to complete meds before co assign? In immi waib there mentioned we provide u a hap.id and request that u undergo health examinations.


Yes you should be able to generate HAP ID for medicals before the CO is assigned. Did you pay the fees and got access to your Application portal to upload documents, pcc, medicals etc etc?

Cheers
Amit


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank You Amit.

Yes i have completed my VISA-189 application on 25.09.2014 ( including payment ).
I have applied by an agent.

I have asked my agent three days ago to provide me HAP-ID to complete my MEDS befor CO assign, but till no reply from my agent.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

MKIRESL said:


> Thank You Amit.
> 
> Yes i have completed my VISA-189 application on 25.09.2014 ( including payment ).
> I have applied by an agent.
> ...


It hardly takes any time to setup the HAP ID. Be behind them to get your work done at the earliest so that you are able to provide all the required documents upfront to the CO.

Best of luck!!!

Cheers
Amit


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

Dear Amit,

Thank you.


I cant’ log-in my immi account (As I have applied by an agent). Agent provide me only acknowledgement of my application by DIBP whic contain Application ID, Transaction Reference Number , file number etc. is it possible to get my HIP-ID by myself in present condition? Or will I wait for CO assign?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

MKIRESL said:


> Dear Amit,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


You will not be able to generate HAP ID without accessing your application online. Ask your agent to it on your behalf and give you the print out which needs to be presented at the nearest medical center.

Cheers
Amit


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> You will not be able to generate HAP ID without accessing your application online. Ask your agent to it on your behalf and give you the print out which needs to be presented at the nearest medical center.
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


Can I create another immi account useing all references numbers that I hv now to follow up my update regularly?


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Can I create another immi account useing all references numbers that I hv now to follow up my update regularly?


No you can't. Why not you ask your receipant

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

MKIRESL said:


> Can I create another immi account useing all references numbers that I hv now to follow up my update regularly?


In present condition how many days may require to assign CO for visa 189. Is there any specific time limit in immi website?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

MKIRESL said:


> In present condition how many days may require to assign CO for visa 189. Is there any specific time limit in immi website?


there is no specified time line for CO assignment. normally it takes 2 to 3 months but again it is different for all applicants and vary.

Cheers
Amit


----------



## MKIRESL (Oct 14, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> there is no specified time line for CO assignment. normally it takes 2 to 3 months but again it is different for all applicants and vary.
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


Thank you Amit

Itz good for my get prompt advice from you. Actually I was excited by present immi Web processing time 
Mention 3 months for visa 189. But in real picture it may take long time that I hv realised.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

This health examination system looks very confusing for me. When I applied for 476 years ago, there was no healh declaration system and it was possible for candidates to go for medical examination after visa lodge with their TRN before waiting for CO allocated and giving them a HAP ID. However, it seems like it is not possible now as candidates would either have to wait for CO allocated after visa lodge or they should go through health declaration route before visa lodge. Is that right ? Can't I go for medical examination after the visa lodge without waiting the CO ? I would apprecaite if someone clarify this situation.


----------



## dufferdev (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi

I found this link - 

https://online.immi.gov.au/elp/app?action=new&formId=FEL

You need to login and then you need to fill 9 page form to generate HAP ID before payment and Before CO contact.

Hope this is helpful


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

lugia1 said:


> This health examination system looks very confusing for me. When I applied for 476 years ago, there was no healh declaration system and it was possible for candidates to go for medical examination after visa lodge with their TRN before waiting for CO allocated and giving them a HAP ID. However, it seems like it is not possible now as candidates would either have to wait for CO allocated after visa lodge or they should go through health declaration route before visa lodge. Is that right ? Can't I go for medical examination after the visa lodge without waiting the CO ? I would apprecaite if someone clarify this situation.


You can get an HAP id before CO allocation. I did so in May 2016.


----------



## tin1791 (Oct 21, 2015)

You can start the e-medical (my Health declarations) prior to visa lodging, while you are still filling in your ImmiAccount page.


Steps >>

1) login to immiaccount.

2) Click new Application

3) Select "Health "

4) start Health Declaration (9 pages)

this needs to be done before you file your visa application and the reference number needs to be entered in your application.

hope this makes sense.


----------



## tin1791 (Oct 21, 2015)

we did our medicals last week, and all set for submitting the visa application this week

If anybody needs any advice, please reply here.


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,

Once I get the invitation, how much time will I get to submit the medicals? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tin1791 (Oct 21, 2015)

Depends whether you want to do the medicals before you lodge your visa or after on request of Case Officer CO.

I recommend doing it asap.


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

tin1791 said:


> we did our medicals last week, and all set for submitting the visa application this week
> 
> If anybody needs any advice, please reply here.


Hi,

I am planning to do my Health check prior to submitting visa application if I get the invite. I already created an immiaccount to see the portal and while using it (and checking other threads with same issue but no one responded to those folks so hoping you do).

Q1) When we click to apply visa from Skill select it will creat an application with a TRN let's say ABC123
But if I do not submit it and then add another MHD health application it generates a separate TRN altogether let's say XYZ789
Is that an issue? I am assuming obviously not as those are Application Nos. to 2 completely different applications (1) Health - MHD : XYZ789 (2) Visa - 189 : ABC123
Please validate my assumption. 

Q2) When we have to provide TRN to the hospital, do we provide both TRNs or only the MHD related viz. XYZ789 (and CO / DIBP will be able to relate both applications via HAP ID).


----------



## shwetskapurs (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted the visa application on 1-Dec-2016. All my docs and PCC are ready to be uploaded which I will upload in a day or two. But I want to get my medicals also done and results uploaded upfront (before the CO is assigned, in order to ensure faster grant). Please help me how to generate the HAP id? What is TRN no. here? What referral letter is needed? On different forums and threads, I am getting different information. I am highly confused now on how to go ahead about this?
Kindly help me urgently.


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

tin1791 said:


> You can start the e-medical (my Health declarations) prior to visa lodging, while you are still filling in your ImmiAccount page.
> 
> 
> Steps >>
> ...


When you say "the reference number needs to be entered in your application." you mean when applying for 189 visa and it asks do you have a HAP-ID then we can use the HAP-ID of this health application. Correct?


----------

